# Vitamin troubles...



## TDoll (Jun 17, 2008)

Hopefully some of you have some insight to this situation...

About 4 or so months ago, I purchased the GNC Ultra Mega Womens daily multi-vitamin that is Iron and Iodine free.  I have to be careful because I'm allergic to iodine.  
When I took them months ago, it was right before my wedding.  I had taken them for about 4 days consistently and started getting these really small, hard, itchy, burning bumps.  Some on my stomach, some on my upper legs, some on my sides and chest.  They weren't noticeable to others though. Not clustered, just random small painful bumps.  I ended up with a stomach flu so I kinda stopped taking the vitamins for those few days and never really picked back up with them. I never take vitamins...shame on me..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





About a week and a half ago, I found the bottle in the pantry and thought, "why not?".  So I started taking them again and what do you know.... Itchy bumps again.  Same kind.  But this time it was worse.  I even got a small patch of them on my face around my jawline. So I put two and two together and related this to my previous experience.  I've also noticed my chin area breaking out like CRAZY.  Not noticeable with makeup...just like large "undergrounders" haha. Some don't even come to the surface.  They just hurt.  I remember this happening before...maybe even around the same time as I took the vitamins before...hmmmm.  My face rarely breaks out like that. I'm thinkin it might be related.  Can vitamins cause that???

SOOOO... Have any of you ever had similar experiences with vitamins or know anything about this?? I know its a weird question, but I had to ask.  I want to find some that I can take without iodine that don't do this.

Thanks!


----------



## breechan (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm no expert, but I think that you're probably allergic to something in the vitamins. I'd recommend throwing them out, and talking to your doctor about what kind of vitamins you should take.


----------



## talste (Jun 17, 2008)

I break out in hives with GNC womans multi as well !!

I used to get the rash on my elbows and neck,

I'm using a brand sold in the supermarkets/pharmcay's called "one a day" womans advanced multi vitamin and have been ok with these ones.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talste* 

 
_I break out in hives with GNC womans multi as well !!

I used to get the rash on my elbows and neck,

I'm using a brand sold in the supermarkets/pharmcay's called "one a day" womans advanced multi vitamin and have been ok with these ones._

 
dang! There are so many ingredients it would be hard to pinpoint what was causing it! But this past time, I got a lot of the bumps on my neck!  
I'm definitely not taking them anymore, but I just thought it was weird.  Hopefully I can find some that work.


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Jun 17, 2008)

one a day are great vitamins - and they are way cheap at costco!


----------



## hr44 (Jun 17, 2008)

You mentioned you never took vitamins before. 
That is most likely the probable reason for the breakouts. 
You body and system need to get used to the vitamins. 
Most likely what's happening is that your oils retained in your body are being forced out. Hence the breaking out and slight irritations. 

If the breaking out is a hugh problem see if you want to invest taking vitamins separately first and then go to multi. It's a bit of a hassle but you might be able to pinpoint if a particular vitamin is effecting you this way or if it's because you rarely touch them. 

Remember vitamins are essential for the body because we have no way of creating them ourselves.. that's probably why you're reacting because your system hasn't seen them for a very long time in a compact form. 

If it gets worse talk with your doctor to see how the reactions can lessen. 

You mentioned it being ultra-mega? Maybe you're putting in too much for you body right now. Try a lesser version and then move up the pole. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 17, 2008)

You probably are having an allergic reaction to the supplements. 

I suggest writting down your reactions and take it back to GNC.  GNC should return your money and report your reactions to the FDA.  I'm a vitamin sales rep for Pharmanex... I've seen a few bad side effects from clients.


----------



## Kalico (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes, it is possible that you are allergic to something in the vitamins. Sometimes people just shouldn't take _____, no matter how "safe" it is for most people to take and rare that people have reactions to it.

I'm not familiar with the GNC vitamins so I can't offer insight there, but try another brand. I suggest something good quality though, cheap drugstore brands go right in one end and out the other. They use cheap forms of vitamins that the body can't process and use.


----------



## trammie (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Hopefully some of you have some insight to this situation...

About 4 or so months ago, I purchased the GNC Ultra Mega Womens daily multi-vitamin that is Iron and Iodine free.  I have to be careful because I'm allergic to iodine.  
When I took them months ago, it was right before my wedding.  I had taken them for about 4 days consistently and started getting these really small, hard, itchy, burning bumps.  Some on my stomach, some on my upper legs, some on my sides and chest.  They weren't noticeable to others though. Not clustered, just random small painful bumps.  I ended up with a stomach flu so I kinda stopped taking the vitamins for those few days and never really picked back up with them. I never take vitamins...shame on me..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About a week and a half ago, I found the bottle in the pantry and thought, "why not?".  So I started taking them again and what do you know.... Itchy bumps again.  Same kind.  But this time it was worse.  I even got a small patch of them on my face around my jawline. So I put two and two together and related this to my previous experience.  I've also noticed my chin area breaking out like CRAZY.  Not noticeable with makeup...just like large "undergrounders" haha. Some don't even come to the surface.  They just hurt.  I remember this happening before...maybe even around the same time as I took the vitamins before...hmmmm.  My face rarely breaks out like that. I'm thinkin it might be related.  Can vitamins cause that???

SOOOO... Have any of you ever had similar experiences with vitamins or know anything about this?? I know its a weird question, but I had to ask.  I want to find some that I can take without iodine that don't do this.

Thanks!_

 
Actually is there a reason why you are taking the vitamins? If you're having allergic reactions to vitamins, I found a GREAT alternative that has got me feeling a lot more better. Since it's made from 19 different fruits, its all natural. Have you ever heard of Mona Vie? There's a lot of news broadcasted about it, just look on youtube hehe. Anyways heres one link of a video from Dr. Pennington -----> YouTube - FOX News - Dr. Pennington discusses MonaVie and your body


----------



## TDoll (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trammie* 

 
_Actually is there a reason why you are taking the vitamins? If you're having allergic reactions to vitamins, I found a GREAT alternative that has got me feeling a lot more better. Since it's made from 19 different fruits, its all natural. Have you ever heard of Mona Vie? There's a lot of news broadcasted about it, just look on youtube hehe. Anyways heres one link of a video from Dr. Pennington -----> YouTube - FOX News - Dr. Pennington discusses MonaVie and your body_

 
YES! That stuff is awesome.  I tried a sample a while back...the woman who owns the tanning salon I used to go to sold it there.  I just never drank it consistently.  
Since I posted this, I obviously stopped taking those vitamins and returned them to GNC.  I bought a calcium/vitamin D supplement that I've been taking and some folic acid supplements (because I'm planning on being pregnant within 5 years).  My doc told me to start a regular folic acid supplement because you need it years before you become pregnant...which I never knew!  
As for multi-vitamins, I've just kind of given up.  I tried a women's one a day vitamin which broke me out in the same way.  So I'm just trying to take separate supplements that I know I need, rather than a whole mess of random vitamins and minerals.

Thanks everyone for all the input!


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 16, 2008)

There's so much compition with MonaVie.  There's g3 with Pharmanex, etc. etc.  It's like a liquid supplement (but it doesn't offer all vitamins a-z or fish oil, calcium, etc).  
Take about a shot twice a day and that's it. 

It does boost your antioxidants levels but at the same time you need to eat right and take care of yourself.  Smoking, stress, junk food, tanning (I mean "burning") will dramatically lower your antioxidant score.  

The thing that sucks about MonaVie & other liquid supplements is that it's only available from a distributor (I think GNC has developed one).  So you can't go to the store and purchase it.

Another question I get from clients are...
"How do we know that these liquid supplements are working?"
With the company I currently represent, they offer an antioxidant machine called a *"Biophotonic Scanner".*
Basically it's a machine that reads your antioxidant score.


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 6, 2008)

My mother's doctor told her that she could take Flintstone chewable vitamins and they are just fine for getting your daily necessities (she also takes some other calcium suppliment with it).  She had a hard time taking hers because they upset her stomach.  I took her advice and I've been taking them and it's great! I never forget to take them cuz I can just pop them in my mouth, I don't need water to swallow them and I actually like how they taste.  I good resolution to the problem I say!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *feenin4makeup* 

 
_My mother's doctor told her that she could take Flintstone chewable vitamins and they are just fine for getting your daily necessities (she also takes some other calcium suppliment with it).  She had a hard time taking hers because they upset her stomach.  I took her advice and I've been taking them and it's great! I never forget to take them cuz I can just pop them in my mouth, I don't need water to swallow them and I actually like how they taste.  I good resolution to the problem I say! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That is SO FUNNY you posted this...because when I went to the doctor the other day, I told her about it and she told me to do the same thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They do taste good. I take a calcium supplement with them as well and it's been working out great so far! Thanks!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 6, 2008)

^^And if you don't like the Flinstones kind (I find them to be a little chalky) the gummi ones are really good.  I take those because adult vitamins upset my tummy, too.


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 13, 2008)

Holy cow! I was taking the GNC vitamins and my skin is awful! Its gotten so bad recently I have been staying in instead of working. I knew it! I will probally take them back when i get back to the USA. Thats so wierd!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Aug 16, 2008)

For a while I was taking Flintstone vitamins with immunity support, but since I found out I was pregnant I've been taking prenatal vitamins.
You might have a problem with the prenatal vitamins too if you end up having to take them.


----------



## Bagpuss (Aug 18, 2008)

It does sound like a mild case of hives or something though which can be triggered by a dye or additive and not the vitamins or minerals themselves.


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 22, 2008)

I think its a case of Vitamin B overload, I will probally ask one of my med profs when term starts back, thats so wierd though!
Im slightly in awe and worried at the same time, how can vitamins do that =( All we want is a healthy body and we went to the effort to take them! BAHHH! Shame on you vitamins! =(


----------



## TDoll (Aug 22, 2008)

Well I've been taking the Flintstone vitamins with Immunity Support and I have had no problems! They taste good too...lol...so I have a motivation to actually take them.  

Thanks for all the suggestions and help guys! I really appreciate it


----------



## marissa762 (Sep 1, 2008)

just try a different brand


----------

